# pop3 / imap authentication problem

## RolfJ

Hi everyone,

I would like to use my Gentoo box as internet gateway for my home network  :Cool:  . Incoming mail receives via fetchmail onto the server - no problem. When fetching that mail from a client from my Gentoo gateway (telnet gentoo 110) I get an -ERR bad login  :Embarassed:  . The same is valid using the imap-Server. Here some details:

imap/pop Server: wu-imapd

System: Gentoo 1.4

Authentication: pam-module

$ cat /etc/pam.d/pop-3:

#%PAM-1.0

auth       required   /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so shadow

account    required   /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so

password   required   /lib/security/pam_cracklib.so

password   required   /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so nullok use_authtok md5 shadow

session    required   /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so

$ cat /etc/xinetd.d/pop:

service pop-3

{

	log_on_success += USERID

	log_on_failure += USERID

	socket_type = stream

	user = root

	server = /usr/sbin/ipop3d

	wait = no

	only_from = 192.168.2.0

}

After logging in I get the following:

$ cat /var/log/mail.info

Oct 28 22:48:08 gentoo ipop3d[7143]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_nologin.so)

Oct 28 22:48:08 gentoo ipop3d[7143]: PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_nologin.so: undefined symbol: pam_get_item]

Oct 28 22:48:08 gentoo ipop3d[7143]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_nologin.so

Oct 28 22:48:08 gentoo ipop3d[7143]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_stack.so)

Oct 28 22:48:08 gentoo ipop3d[7143]: PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_stack.so: undefined symbol: _pam_make_env]

Oct 28 22:48:08 gentoo ipop3d[7143]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_stack.so

Oct 28 22:49:13 gentoo ipop3d[7143]: Logout user=rolf host=[192.168.2.5]

$ cat auth.log

Oct 28 22:48:01 gentoo xinetd[5476]: START: pop-3 pid=7143 from=192.168.2.5

Oct 28 22:48:08 gentoo ipop3d[7143]: Login failed user=rolf auth=rolf host=[192.168.2.5]

Any ideas on this problem? What does the pam-configuration has to look like?

Greetings

Rolf

----------

## RolfJ

Hi again,

OK, I've solved the problem. Looks like it was a buggy pam library. In /var/log/mail.info I saw the problems with the pam-library during authentication. I did an 

1. emerge rsync

2. emerge unmerge pam

3. emerge unmerge uw-imap

4. rm /etc/pam.d/ipop*

5. rm /etc/xinetd.d/ipop*

6. rm /etc/xinetd.d/imap*

7. emerge pam

8. emerge uw-imap

After repeating step 2-8 a couple of times and installing teapop in between, it finally worked  :Smile: . The /etc/pam.d/ configuration-files now look completely different. 

Greetings

Rolf

This procedure

----------

